# Clifford Intelliguard 850 parts



## Kevin Coyne (Jan 1, 2012)

I need some help in finding parts for a Clifford Intelliguard 850 alarm system. I understand that the manufacturer might have been bought out a couple years ago. I am looking for the omnisensor in this system. Is there some place that has old stock available or someone with this part


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Kevin Coyne said:


> I need some help in finding parts for a Clifford Intelliguard 850 alarm system. I understand that the manufacturer might have been bought out a couple years ago. I am looking for the omnisensor in this system. Is there some place that has old stock available or someone with this part



Pretty sure Viper bought them out, you could always try E-bay too.


----------

